# My top 3 "MUST HAVES" or if it broke I would replace it tomorrow



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

All,
I would like to know what item you have on your boat that you are surprised that it is a "must have" and you couldn't live without it. I am not talking about a "wench handle" but am thinking of the item that is particularly useful for the everyday things that make living aboard a challenge. Is it a head-mounted LED light for reading at night? Something useful in the galley? A Kindle? A type of lip-balm....whatever. 

Please provide a short list of the top 3 things you couldn't do without.


----------



## BBurg (Feb 16, 2009)

Wine (rum), women (wenches) and song (guitar). The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

BBurg said:


> Wine (rum), women (wenches) and song (guitar). The rest will take care of itself.


BBurg is a wench similar to the wench handle mentioned in my original post? I feared this would rapidly degenerate. Your list was sort of a "goes without saying" list so AFTER those three do you have anything else?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

In no particular order:
1. Heater (PNW, one source of heat ain't enough)
2. Electric windlass (after 20+ years pulling by hand I couldn't go back)
3. Chartplotter at the helm (I would never go anywhere without my paper charts but having the "chart" in front of me all the time is invaluable).


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

F15EWSO said:


> BBurg is a wench similar to the wench handle mentioned in my original post? I feared this would rapidly degenerate. Your list was sort of a "goes without saying" list so AFTER those three do you have anything else?


wench: archaic slang term for a woman, usually a woman of lower class; generally derogatory

winch: a device used to create a mechanical advantage in lifting or moving a line or chain.

I don't even want to know what a "wench handle" does.

Just sayin'...


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

BBurg said:


> Wine (rum), women (wenches) and song (guitar). The rest will take care of itself.


I think the OP specifically excluded wench handles.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

mstern said:


> I don't even want to know what a "wench handle" does.
> 
> Just sayin'...


I found it on google images but had to remove the "moderate safe-search filter"....don't recommend that.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

If we're talking about living aboard, I'd answer: espar heater, computer/internet, pressure fresh water system.

If we're talking about sailing, I'd answer: GPS/chartplotter, autopilot, dodger (and I bet after I get my bimini, I'll add that to the "indispensable" list too)


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Refrigeration
Old-time nav equipment
Sail repair tape

This list could be a LOT longer, as probably for most of us.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

gps/autopilot/freezer


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

All,
thanks for the replies, Tom indicated the list could be a lot longer--absolutely but I thought holding it to your "top three" this would be a no brainer and with many opinions provided the list would actually grow and provide a myriad of results. These responses are perfect.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

jrd22 said:


> In no particular order:
> 1. Heater (PNW, one source of heat ain't enough)
> 2. Electric windlass (after 20+ years pulling by hand I couldn't go back)
> 3. Chartplotter at the helm (I would never go anywhere without my paper charts but having the "chart" in front of me all the time is invaluable).


JRD,
would you feel the same about the Electric Windlass if your boat was smaller? How about if you were an NFL linebacker? I guess does the electric windlass just add a level of convenience beyond the physical exertion?

I've seen heaters mentioned here twice and as we will be live-aboards and I am shopping in the DC Maryland area many boats have them--I'll put heaters in the green column.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

F15EWSO said:


> I've seen heaters mentioned here twice and as we will be live-aboards and I am shopping in the DC Maryland area many boats have them--I'll put heaters in the green column.


Probably a wise decision... my boat came with a Force 10 propane bulkhead heater, and I added an Espar. I also have an electric space heater and an electric blanket. I almost never use the space heater. The Force 10 came in very handy when my Espar's glow plug kicked the bucket and I was without heat for a day, but I consider it too dangerous to use regularly (also it only heats the salon, whereas the espar heats the v-berth and head too). I use the electric blanket every night, since the v-berth is a little cooler than the rest of the boat, and it makes my gf happy and warm. You can never have too many heat sources!

I'll probably say the same thing about cooling "sources" when summer rolls around.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Living aboard - Heater, cockpit enclosure, large galley sink, galley wench(sorry, i did 4)
Sailing - Plastic winch handles, chartplotter, Asym

Present boat came with electric windlass. Previous boat I didn't need one, I had a galley/anchor wench!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

For sailing: Dodger, Bimini, and Autopilot
For safety: Jacklines, tether, Harness/PFD—with knife, whistle and strobe attached. 
For living aboard: refrigerator, stereo, and solar panels to keep them running.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

Sailing: winch/lines/windless
Live aboard: heater/water heater/frig

Have redundant systems for: GPS/chart plotter/compass/sails/VHF 
If they weren't redundant, i might reconsider importance.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Stainless moka (stove-top espresso maker)
Peet's coffee (of the appropriate grind)
Coffee cup (although, I suppose in a pinch I could stand to drink it straight out of the moka)


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

SlowButSteady said:


> Stainless moka (stove-top espresso maker)
> Peet's coffee (of the appropriate grind)
> Coffee cup (although, I suppose in a pinch I could stand to drink it straight out of the moka)


Interesting post....this is one of those things that can make or break one's day. It's not going to save your life, not going to win a race but this is one of those "must haves". In our house I do the espresso (an old krups that I refuse to let die..(don't ask)) and my wife is mostly tea with an occasional coffee press. I have a small and large Moka from my last boat and kept them for the "next boat"....I feel ya!

All we need is a flame and some water to start our days, no electric power.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Anchor winch [ POWER ]

Solar panels

Gin & Tonic at sundown


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bag of tools.
5 Gallon water jug.
Kettle.

Everything else is just details.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

F15-If I had a smaller boat and didn't have all chain rode I wouldn't necessarily put the windlass in the "need" to have list. I hauled a 33lb anchor and 30' of 3/8" chain for a lot of years but now have a 66 lb anchor and all 3/8" chain and we anchor in up to 70' of water so I feel the windlass is essential. I don't however like having to depend on it and would feel more comfortable if I could haul it in by hand. A manual windlass on a smaller boat would be my preference.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

bljones said:


> Bag of tools.


Yep. Essential on any boat IMHO.


----------



## john1066 (Feb 4, 2006)

GPS, autopilot, MSD.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

I would say that my life on board changed dramatically when I added: autopilot, windlass and refrigeration but these all require substaintial electrical upgrades which also means additional charging sources, so I added solar and wind as well as a larger altenator.......needless to say, there's a domino effect to some upgrades 

P.S.... the windlass also benefits from a deck washdown...more dominoes


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I have a smaller boat (23'), so the things I would replace if they broke: 

roller furling: makes single-handing a pleasure
winches: although, I did go most of one season with only one while I was waiting for parts to arrive. I furled down the genny and/or cross-sheeted, but lack of a winch didn't stop me from sailing. 
VHF: an essential piece of safety equipment, IMHO. 

There are other things that are just as important, but I consider them to so essential that they aren't "should I replace them?" type items, but more "if I don't replace them, having a sailboat is pointless" type items. For example, sails and the auxilliary engine.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

mstern said:


> I have a smaller boat (23'), so the things I would replace if they broke:
> 
> roller furling: makes single-handing a pleasure
> winches: although, I did go most of one season with only one while I was waiting for parts to arrive. I furled down the genny and/or cross-sheeted, but lack of a winch didn't stop me from sailing.
> ...


MStern

Your items are indeed "must have" and essential pieces of the boat for sailing. I am looking for that "thing" that may in fact NOT be sailing related but proves to be a true time-saver, lightens the work load, makes something less tedious or more enjoyable. Someone mentioned a particular coffee maker for example. I have this weird silicon squeege thing my kids bought me for drying the car...it is a true time saver and I would buy another as it is so useful and effecient.....that is the sort of recommendations I am looking for.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

For things that are not absolutely essential:
My laptop
The micro fiber dust rag (really works and saves time)
My sunglasses


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

F15EWSO said:


> MStern
> 
> Your items are indeed "must have" and essential pieces of the boat for sailing. I am looking for that "thing" that may in fact NOT be sailing related but proves to be a true time-saver, lightens the work load, makes something less tedious or more enjoyable. Someone mentioned a particular coffee maker for example. I have this weird silicon squeege thing my kids bought me for drying the car...it is a true time saver and I would buy another as it is so useful and effecient.....that is the sort of recommendations I am looking for.


Well, that is different. Then I suggest

Tiller Tamer: one of the best cheap gadgets I have ever bought. When the sails are balanced, I can set the thing and go for a good twenty minutes without touching the tiller.

Winchers: for the cheapos among us who want self-tailing winches, but can't bring themselves to spend almost as much as the boat itself cost to upgrade. I know that the reviews of them on this site and others are mixed, but I put a pair on ten years ago, and have had nothing but good luck with them.

Sport-a-Seats: nothing beats these things for comfort in the cockpit and on the deck. Much superior to the West Marine knock-offs in comfort and durability. Of all the stuff I have bought for my boat over the years, these are the only things my wife really loves.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

well built propane system and functional stove.
bimini
autopilot

There are less necessary, but highly enjoyable things, that would be pointless without the above, because I wouldn't be out cruising without them.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Darn! Every time I read a post I have to add something to my wish list!


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

PBzeer said:


> well built propane system and functional stove.
> bimini
> autopilot
> 
> There are less necessary, but highly enjoyable things, that would be pointless without the above, because I wouldn't be out cruising without them.


John,
do you include a "dodger" with your bimini our you could do without the dodger, you want coverage from the sun?

Can you expound on stove and what failings to look for in the "propane system"? Bad safety design, accesibility (or not), storage for extra tank.....I love to eat and cooking will be a big part of my day so the stove and its capabilites are big to me.

THanks


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't speak for PBzeer, but I can tell you what I dislike about my stove. I think my stove is original to the boat. The range part works fairly well, except the burners aren't self-lighting and the control knobs are very touchy. But on the whole, it's a pretty good range. It's the oven that really makes me mad. It has a thermostat (some don't! watch out for that), but it doesn't maintain a good temperature. It's at least 50 degrees off from what the knob is labeled as (verified with a oven thermometer). Empty, it does a surprisingly good job of maintaining a steady temperature, but when I put a pan inside it, the temperature distribution gets all crazy. The bottom of the pan will burn and the top will be raw. It once took me an hour and a half to cook potatoes cut into one inch cubes, and the bottom of them was burned almost black by the time they were edible. I've got some new cookware (cuisinart nesting set) that maybe will help, I'll let you know. If stoves weren't so expensive, I'd replace it.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

rmeador- don't buy a Dickinson propane stove then. We made the mistake of buying it thinking it would be heavy duty and top of the line. Very disappointed. The oven has a "thermostat" but it turns out that it just controls a burner like on the top of the stove, basically high or low, there is no pilot light so the oven is usually about 100 degrees F higher than the "thermostat" says. The igniters don't work reliably either and the rod to lock the stove from swinging is a joke. I could go on.


----------



## ThereBePirates (Oct 31, 2010)

1. Kitchen towel - wet wipes
2. Wind Vane
3. Spares for everything

Fridges and freezers - pfff


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

1. Dictionary (wench, windless)
2. Wife (to keep me off the internet)
3. Fishing line (a reminder to keep things simple)


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Autopilot (2nd mate), chart plotter, lines aft to helm station, anchoring system that is great (oversize anchors, anchor chain and rode to meet most conditions). 
Fridge/Freezer, LED lights, good bed to sleep on.
Great Rum, Great Coffee, good stack-able SS pots.


----------

